# WoW Classic Gilde "Only 60"



## ClassicSnay (19. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen 

Die Gilde "Classic" Sucht weitere Member "Only 60" 

Ziel ist es nur mit 60ger die Alten Oldschool Raids zu Clearen 

Weil Blizzard seit Kurzer zeit eine "Ep Sperre" hinzugefügt hat , Die in der Burg für 10g zu kaufen ist. kann mann ohne Risiko weiter in Bgs ,Inis,Raids seine Zeit verbringen 

Wir sind Bereits ein Kleine Gruppe von ca 50 Leute 
und haben Bereits Letze Woche Aq20 mit Only 60 Gecleart.

Also Wer Intresse an diesem Projekt hat Soll mich doch einfach Ingame mal anschreiben , ein Twink wird wohl jeder haben 

Ps :"85 Dürfen sich bei Intresse auch gerne Melden , Main Run auch Vorhanden 

 Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
  "Die Gilde Classic"


----------



## Awllawll (19. März 2011)

Server?


----------



## Ugla (24. März 2011)

Gute Idee ..._ *lacht_
Wir haben das das letzte Jahr gemacht und nicht nur T1 voll bekommen und BWL und AQ 40 gecleart, sondern auch noch jede Menge Spass dabei gehabt.
Ich hoffe das ihr genau so viel Spass und Erfolg habt, wie wir das letze Jahr hatten. Schade das sie den Content so "geändert" haben das Strat und Scholo da raus gefallen sind und das Onyxia und ZG auch noch weg sind. 

Wir sind deshalb weiter auf die Scherbe gezogen ...

Na ja, euch viel Glück _*in Erinnerungen schwelg

Sambi
_


----------



## Aseldur (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Classic Fans,

ich würde gerne genau an dieser Stelle anknüpfen.
Da wir zurzeit ebenfalls ein only Stufe 60 Classic Projekt innerhalb unserer Gilde haben um den alten Content erneut zu raiden.

Wir würden uns über jegliche Unterstützung freuen, vorallem von Spielern, die Spaß am Classic Content haben.

Server: Kult der Verdammten 
-Horde-
Typ: PvE (Raids)
Homepage: * www.dunkle-tempelritter.de.vc*
Ansprechpartner: *Aseldur* / Krónòs
Aktueller Levelstop / Content: Stufe: 60 / Content: Classic
Sonstiges: open PvP

Ihr könnt mich auch Ingame anschreiben oder Post schicken 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Achilius (15. Mai 2014)

classic gilde - so ein blödsinn. -.-
komplett andere skills und "skillungen" seit classic - paladine/schamanen - abgeänderter content - neue "welt" usw usw.
classic wow ist heutzutage nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Shye-Demmera (15. Mai 2014)

@ Achilius

Zumal auch Schaden und Heilung viel höher heute ist als
zu den wirklichen 60er Content!

Ich war mal in einer BC-levelstopp-Gilde und wir sind 
mit 7 70ern innerhalb von 90 Minuten durch Karazhan
gerannt. Das war zu den wirklichen 70er Zeiten nicht
wirklich möglich, außer vielleicht Hardcore-Progress
Gruppen!


----------



## Annovella (16. Mai 2014)

Hehe, vor allem fährt man als 60er doch locker seine 3k DPS. So viel hat man damals zu TBC mit FullT6 gemacht.. 
Aber genug der Schlechtrederei, soll jeder selbst wissen, was er machen möchte.


----------

